# Cyclone



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

iv heard really good things about this stuff!!! a few of my m8s have blown up on it!! and thats all they were taking combined with an average 4 day workout routine. So whats the verdict??? i know its a bit overpriced. but iv heard from a few ppl that its well worth the money.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

I hear the same.... again over priced though!

Could just mix up the ingredients yourself!


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

few blokes raved about it in my gym so i tried it, didnt seem any different to any other protien shake iv used to,TBH i thought it tasted crap and as said seemed overpriced to me.

EDIT: Sorry, forget that i was thinking of PHD synergy, not cyclone time to go to bed :clap2:


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

sitries said:


> iv heard really good things about this stuff!!! a few of my m8s have blown up on it!! and thats all they were taking combined with an average 4 day workout routine. So whats the verdict??? i know its a bit overpriced. but iv heard from a few ppl that its well worth the money.


Maximuscle is over priced,over hyped,over rated,over marketed.EN Build & Recover is better.Why?Because its made for bodybuilders by bodybuilders.Not for bodybuilders by capitalist vultures!


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Maximuscle is a good product lets be fair now. Its just vastly overpriced.

'EN Build & Recover is better.Why?Because its made for bodybuilders by bodybuilders.Not for bodybuilders by capitalist vultures!' - EN is still a business so lets analyse products properly without the pointless rhetoric. I don't care if Milton Friedman makes bodybuilding products if they are structurally a good product with a good blend of protein and a good formula.

I honestly think Doug's product is a good one because the product is good. I don't give a s**t how much he whores his product, how many people he sponsors promote EN if the product is good. Please lets not let this just degenerate into slagging off other protein brands and promoting protein brands without citing proper evidence.

ON and Reflex are also good products.


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

I personally use reflex stuff, but I too have considered cyclone when I see some of my friends who seem to have really exploded since they started taking Cyclone. Agreed its over priced but if any of u are members of COSTCO, u can get 2 x 1kg (ithink) tubs for just short of 40 squids. Still more than I pay for reflex mind.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Am I missing something...?

Why have people 'exploded' or 'blown up' because they've started taking a supplement containing a whey blend, HMB, Creatine, Dextrose, Glutamine, ALA, and Beta-Ecdysterone....?


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

Tall said:


> Am I missing something...?
> 
> Why have people 'exploded' or 'blown up' because they've started taking a supplement containing a whey blend, HMB, Creatine, Dextrose, Glutamine, ALA, and Beta-Ecdysterone....?


I have no idea mate but the lad I was talking to attributed all of his quick and considerable gains to Cyclone. It may have also been a combo of Cyclone and Dbol but he wasn't admitting to anything.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Nath said:


> I have no idea mate but the lad I was talking to attributed all of his quick and considerable gains to Cyclone. It may have also been a combo of Cyclone and Dbol but he wasn't admitting to anything.


Lol a course of orals had crossed my mind as the real reason he 'blew up' :becky:

I did a course of USN CEEx4 last year. I gained 10lbs in 4 weeks. All water :becky:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol cyclone is rank!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

incidentally in the middle of my course work is a massive plug from wabba about what supplements work.

more specifically they recommend a particular brand of supplements.

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> lol cyclone is rank!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> incidentally in the middle of my course work is a massive plug from wabba about what supplements work.
> 
> ...


LMAO.

I wonder what 'Protein' the YMCA courses recommend :becky:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

as well as cyclone they recommend a certain brand of creatine with a loading and tapering phase that would leave a dbol veteran confused!


----------



## mark300 (Feb 22, 2006)

Alot of people on here seem to say maximuscle products are no good however I have to say I disagree! yes they are overpriced (although more & more websites seem to selling them at more reasonable prices now) but I dont think anyone can question the quality of the products.

I have used both progain and cyclone in the past and found both of them to be effective. It is fair to say cyclone does taste terrible tho.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

sure i wouldnt diasagree about the quality of the products.

i would disagree about the usefulness about some of them tho.

why more a jacked up price when theres products of the same quality at a better price tho.

i used to be a maximuscle boy when i knew no better! :becky:


----------



## Pompey Tim (Jun 25, 2007)

Tall said:


> Am I missing something...?
> 
> Why have people 'exploded' or 'blown up' because they've started taking a supplement containing a whey blend, HMB, Creatine, Dextrose, Glutamine, ALA, and Beta-Ecdysterone....?


I just had a mental image of a pair of smoking boots and gore splashed all over the gym :biggrin:

Seriously though, I found cyclone tasted rank, and also made me feel nauseous afterwards so my appetite suffered,

I now make my own post workout combo using various ingredients and find it saves me a fortune.


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> i used to be a maximuscle boy when i knew no better! :becky:


Did'nt we all.That's marketing for you.It's a bit like walking around in a new pair of Gola trainer's,thinking you're the coolest kid when really you should of bought some Nike's!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Gazz said:


> Did'nt we all.That's marketing for you.It's a bit like walking around in a new pair of Gola trainer's,thinking you're the coolest kid when really you should of bought some Nike's!


Is it true that Maximuscle once used the Take That song "Could It Be Magic" - with the lyrics :horn: "Whirling like a cyclone in my mind" to appeal to the pink pound...?

Or did I just make that up for comedy value....? :rolleye11


----------



## mark300 (Feb 22, 2006)

Pompey Tim said:


> I just had a mental image of a pair of smoking boots and gore splashed all over the gym :biggrin:
> 
> Seriously though, I found cyclone tasted rank, and also made fell nauseous afterwards so my appetite suffered,
> 
> I now make my own post workout combo using various ingredients and find it saves me a fortune.


Would you care to share your 'post workout combo' with us ? or is it top secret.


----------



## Pompey Tim (Jun 25, 2007)

mark300 said:


> Would you care to share your 'post workout combo' with us ? or is it top secret.


60g whey

100g WMS ( cornflour )

10g bcaa powder

5g creatine monohydrate

All purchased in bulk from MyProtein except WMS ( tesco ), tastes abit chalky but I just slam it down.


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Tall said:


> Is it true that Maximuscle once used the Take That song "Could It Be Magic" - with the lyrics :horn: "Whirling like a cyclone in my mind" to appeal to the pink pound...?
> 
> Or did I just make that up for comedy value....? :rolleye11


LOL You can run my advertising department anyday.:becky:

I just had Julie Andrew's on the phone.She want's to sing "Just a spoonful of sugar helps the medicine go down,the medicine go dooooooowwwwwwn,medicine go down".


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Gazz said:


> LOL You can run my advertising department anyday.:becky:
> 
> I just had Julie Andrew's on the phone.She want's to sing "Just a spoonful of sugar helps the medicine go down,the medicine go dooooooowwwwwwn,medicine go down".


Is that what you tell your missus about Gazz's 'special medicine'...? :becky:


----------



## mark300 (Feb 22, 2006)

Pompey Tim said:


> 60g whey
> 
> 100g WMS ( cornflour )
> 
> ...


nice stuff! would it be worth adding glutamine in there or is it kind of covered with the bcaa?


----------



## Pompey Tim (Jun 25, 2007)

mark300 said:


> nice stuff! would it be worth adding glutamine in there or is it kind of covered with the bcaa?


Glutamine is not a branched chain amino acid, but I stopped adding it after experimenting for a while and feeling no benefit, but I reckon it depends on your goals, I am bulking and I believe glutamine is mainly of benefit if you are cutting.


----------



## mark300 (Feb 22, 2006)

Pompey Tim said:


> Glutamine is not a branched chain amino acid, but I stopped adding it after experimenting for a while and feeling no benefit, but I reckon it depends on your goals, I am bulking and I believe glutamine is mainly of benefit if you are cutting.


think it is good for recovery in general, although think alot of people use it as you say when cutting for the anti catabolic effects. do you use creatine pre work out too.


----------



## Pompey Tim (Jun 25, 2007)

No, but I do take BCAA during my workout, as I have read that during training you can absorb them most efficiently.


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

Tall said:


> Am I missing something...?
> 
> Why have people 'exploded' or 'blown up' because they've started taking a supplement containing a whey blend, HMB, Creatine, Dextrose, Glutamine, ALA, and Beta-Ecdysterone....?


That really was my original question!?! Iv seen this stuff work wonders 1st hand from watching my training partner. I think i will try this stuff for myself and make my own judgements. In the past iv used lots of products, none of which i feel were a good substitute for squeezing in another meal instead.


----------



## mark300 (Feb 22, 2006)

IMO if you can afford to buy it then why not give it a go, like you say then you can make up your own if it is any good. Im sure when having 2 servings a day (3scoops) the tub only lasts around 10days (if I remember correctly) so it deffinately expensive.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

sitries said:


> That really was my original question!?! Iv seen this stuff work wonders 1st hand from watching my training partner. I think i will try this stuff for myself and make my own judgements. In the past iv used lots of products, none of which i feel were a good substitute for squeezing in another meal instead.


Okay. Lets do a deal.

You're willing to give MaxiHustle £30 of your hard earned cash yes...?

Try it and see if it works.

Then next month I'll sell you some snake oil for the same money and you can see if that works :becky:

If either work, then you've blown up. If neither work at least you were able to make your own judgements :becky:

In all seriousness, its just a MRP - I really can't see you blowing up on it. :becky:


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

I'd like to buy some snake oil too please Tall. Where do you get it?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i beleive tall has a never ending supply of one eyed trouser snake oil!

most effective if applied anally!


----------



## mark300 (Feb 22, 2006)

crazycal1 said:


> i beleive tall has a never ending supply of one eyed trouser snake oil!
> 
> most effective if applied anally!


haha, you're a very sick man


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

do you have any magic beans


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

Dont know about snake oil, but you can get snakes blood in thailand! drinking it is mean to make you get the right horn aswel!! i didnt try it!

Back to topic - i think il give the maximuscle a try! il report my results here. any1 know where i can buy some and not have to re mortgage my house????


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> any1 know where i can buy some and not have to re mortgage my house????


lmfao you wish...

may have asked before but are you doing deads and squats these days?


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

sitries said:


> Dont know about snake oil, but you can get snakes blood in thailand! drinking it is mean to make you get the right horn aswel!! i didnt try it!
> 
> Back to topic - i think il give the maximuscle a try! il report my results here. any1 know where i can buy some and not have to re mortgage my house????


Yep, if u have a Costco near u, u can buy 2 kilos for about 40-45 squid. Failing that online is ur best bet.


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

i got a tub off a friend in the end - 28pounds so not too bad. the tub should lasta month so il let youguys know how i get on. iv just done a test cycle and am entering PCT so hopefully the cyclone will aid in me keeping the vast majority of my gains. thats what im hoping anyway!


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

I bought a tub of holland and barrets hurricaine today as it was only 13 quid and I need a cheap protein fix before pay day. I believe its holland and barrets version of cyclone, contains creatine, glutamine and black pepper extrct, i tried one and it tasted ok and probably placaebo, but i felt well up for a workout.


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

hurricane hey! let me know how you get on with it. 13quid is cheap! and iv used Hand Bs creatine before with great effect. tasted like s**t but i put on some great gains with it, it my early days of BBing.


----------



## 360windmill (Feb 18, 2009)

so how did you get on 'sitries' ?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Sorry if I'm whoring my product but our Build & Recover (2.52kg) costs under £30 to board members, compare it to Cyclone for value.

Look at he formulas and ours tastes bloody good, if you've not tried it you should. We can't afford to advertise in the same way Maximuscle, EAS, Muscletech etc bcos I own the company and I'm just a regular guy who doesn't have mega bucks or a rich backer.


----------



## tmacf (Jan 27, 2009)

Build and recover strawberry is tasty. Maximuscle overpriced and has a plasticy taste. Used once about 6 years ago. I have been converted to extreme products not used any i don't like yet. That and its a scottish company.


----------

